# Advice on moulting please



## hideabit (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a little budgie who is 10 years old, and up until now have had no concerns.

However over the past few weeks he has moulted off the long wing feathers on one wing.
He is unable to fly, and is quite antsy about not being able to.

He seems happy in himself, eating well, chatty ( using his normal rude words, and a few more).

How can I help him at this time. 

Any advice would me most appreciated.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Some additional protein during molting can be helpful, you can buy commercially prepared egg food for birds or you can offer some hard boiled egg. As for flying he is just going to have to wait until the new feathers grow in. Birds usually molt symmetrically so don't be surprised if the same feathers on the other wing fall out as well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How wonderful that your little budgie has made it to 10 years old and is healthy and happy!
You've obviously been caring for him very well. 
:urock:*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

My avian vet recommends 1/8 tsp of chia seeds when my budgies are moulting. It adds good protein and fats and makes for strong healthy feathers, skin, and nails.


----------



## victorymacaroon (Sep 20, 2016)

my oldest, (10+!) has been molting asymmetrically for the last few years. The feathers always grow back normally. I just make sure he has easy access through his cage with ladders and such. If everything else is normal I wouldnt worry!


----------

